# Orchid ooth explosion!!!!



## Colorcham427 (Jul 30, 2011)

What's the record of nymphs from 1 Orchid ooth???? I got 108 nymphs hatch two days ago and was in shock. My ooth came from my friend who bred two wild Orchids, so this ooth is captive bred with new blood. My friend is very surprised too lol!!!! I am keeping 60 and raising them all to adults, this project will be sweet!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2011)

that is great news!


----------



## myzticalboi (Jul 30, 2011)

When are you selling some?


----------



## live2c2morrow (Jul 30, 2011)

I would also be interested in purchasing an Orchid Mantis as well. Please let us know if you will be selling any. Thank you.


----------



## fercho ing (Aug 9, 2011)

congratulations

you are very lucky :clover:


----------

